
Read Every Bleeping Tweet Without The Naughty Language - srikar
http://blog.louisgray.com/2011/05/read-every-bleeping-tweet-without-any.html
======
burgerbrain
What is the possible use for this? Protecting children from mere profanity
doesn't do a thing for protecting them from actually potentially offensive
content, which if anything is what you should be more concerned about.

